# BCAA necessary



## dsc123 (May 12, 2011)

whats your views on bcaa and amino acids, who uses them and do you think they are necessary as a supplement?


----------



## yerg (May 12, 2011)

I use ON Nutritions amino 5000.  I think they are a great supplement to add to your arsenol.  I believe BCAA are necessary!!!!!! Just not sure if they are necessary to use as a supplement by itself.  a lot of protein powders have BCAAs in them already.


----------



## dsc123 (May 12, 2011)

would you say they are necessary even if you are already consuming alot of protein


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 12, 2011)

Amino acids are combined molecularly to form proteins. If you are downing the proper amount or even an excess amount, you should be good. 

However, I do know that BCAA contain no calories (Xtend) so if you are worried, you can supplement with them. 

If you are in a caloric-deficit, protein should ALWAYS be your main macronutrient.


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

Necessary? No. Useful? Absolutely. I'd suggest using them during a cut. Other than that, save your money and utilize good food sources.


----------



## tommygunz (May 12, 2011)

BCAA are essential amino acids that cannot be synthesized by the human body they account for 35% of the amino acid needs for humans, so yes they are necessary. They are in most protein supps so look at the amino profile. They are also found in foods such as tuna and chicken.


----------



## SuperLift (May 12, 2011)

Gotta use em bro! BCAAs are essential for new muscle growth! Checkout Infinite Muscle Supplements  They got some sweet deals!


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Gotta use em bro! BCAAs are essential for new muscle growth! Checkout Infinite Muscle Supplements  They got some sweet deals!



Can you explain how bcaas are "essential" to muscle growth? I'm 240lbs at the moment and really never used them. I haven't had a problem growing at all with food and some creatine.


----------



## TJTJ (May 13, 2011)

I like them. I mix'em up in my water jug. some say  not to because it can dehydrate you but I found some research that it helps keep your body from going catabolic during your WO.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I like them. I mix'em up in my water jug. some say  not to because it can dehydrate you but I found some research that it helps keep your body from going catabolic during your WO.



TJ, while I wouldnt say that if you dont use bcaas during your workout, you're going to be smaller, I would certainly say that you need to be proactive with pre-workout and obviously post-workout nutrition. Yes, bcaas will _help prevent_ catabolism, but it isn't the end-all-be-all of answers for catabolism. Weight training alone will create a catabolic environment. 

As for dehydration and bcaas in water?? Who thinks this shit up???


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 13, 2011)

@Juggernaut

Excessive amounts of protein intake (not looking at BCAA specifically) can increase BUN and cause a strain on the kidneys. Now, this in itself is true, however you would need to be consuming a huge amount for it to seriously adverse your health. People who are on strict protein-only or NO-carb diets are at risk, but for healthy individuals, this may not be a problem.

Here is a study. Although it is not concrete and black-and-white like we like it, it does give some idea - Too Much Protein Can Lead to Dehydration, Researchers Find - April 29, 2002

Sorry, I am recovering from a hellacious semester so I really do not want to dive back into my books for a detailed answer


----------



## gamma (May 13, 2011)

I dont think they are a must but they cant hurt.I take  them mainly to flavor my water. The powder stuff is a great mix and flavorade to ur water exsp if you drink a gallon plus a day. I ask the my doc about them and he said , you can  get all you need from food. but if taken as directed should be fine as far health is concerned.


----------



## dsc123 (May 13, 2011)

so from what im gathering is that the molecules bond to form protein, therefore arent really necessary if your protein intake is high enough, but can be very useful whilst cutting to keep your protein intake high and your calories to a minimum?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 13, 2011)

Proteins are MACROnutrients composed of numerous MICROnutrients of amino acids. Break down the protein to it's molecular structure and that's basically what you have, minus some other things. 

BCAA are the 3 essential amino acids that are key for your body. However, if I am correct, there is 20+ AA that your body uses. That why, if you read the label of an ON protein jug, it mentions AMINOGEN. They supposedly formulate their proteins with all the AA. Not just them, but all other supp companies also.


----------



## Arra (May 13, 2011)

djlance said:


> Proteins are MACROnutrients composed of numerous MICROnutrients of amino acids. Break down the protein to it's molecular structure and that's basically what you have, minus some other things.
> 
> BCAA are the 3 essential amino acids that are key for your body. However, if I am correct, there is 20+ AA that your body uses. That why, if you read the label of an ON protein jug, it mentions AMINOGEN. They supposedly formulate their proteins with all the AA. Not just them, but all other supp companies also.


A good protein source (whey, eggs, fish, beef, etc.) will have plenty of amino acids in them by themselves to meet your goals. I used to take BCAAs, don't now, I haven't noticed anything different.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 13, 2011)

How do you fel about STD's. Do you feel they are essential?


----------



## SuperLift (May 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Can you explain how bcaas are "essential" to muscle growth? I'm 240lbs at the moment and really never used them. I haven't had a problem growing at all with food and some creatine.



Its proven that BCAAs help in recovery and muscle growth, you know that im sure. Im not saying it makes 20-30 lbs difference in physique, but it does help. Sure, plenty of people dont take supplements like BCAAs and are still massive such as yourself, but they still help. No, BCAAs wont make you massive either. They sure do help in recovery and such while in a calorie deficit though. would you agree?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 13, 2011)

I use BCAA's daily, between 15-20 grams a day. Necessary, no. But I do use them and find that it makes me drink more water during training by using flavored BCAA's.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Its proven that BCAAs help in recovery and muscle growth, you know that im sure. Im not saying it makes 20-30 lbs difference in physique, but it does help. Sure, plenty of people dont take supplements like BCAAs and are still massive such as yourself, but they still help. No, BCAAs wont make you massive either. They sure do help in recovery and such while in a calorie deficit though. would you agree?



Absolutely agreed. However, they are a pricey luxury and to get a significant boost from it, the cost outweighs the benefit (to me at least). I'm certain a few college students will agree with me. Of course, what did they do when they didnt have access to bcaas? They ate! 
I know I will get some flack from my position, but I own half of a supplement company and the 3 major products mostly pimped are creatine (which is hugely beneficial), protein and bcaas. They all do what they are supposed to do, but the cost of production for bcaas compared to creatine and protein doesnt really make it a mass market product. And that is passed on to the consumer. Plus, there are several brands on the market today, all competing for shelf space.


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2011)

BCAAs tick me off. 

I thought I heard Dave Palumbo and Chris Aceto say they're worthless.

For those who _do _endorse them, do you take them separately or do you take them with your protein shake, glutamine, pre-workout/post-workout shake?

I've used ON's supp that yerg mentioned 







and really liked it for the fact that it mixed well. I've tried other BCAA supps which don't mix at all and they're a chore to drink not to mention taste like crap. ON has an unflavored BCAA.  

Did it help with recovery? No idea. How do you compare that? Some days I get no sleep and other days I get too much sleep. Sleep is my major factor for recovery or actually feeling ready to hit the gym again/refreshed.

Just purchased this (because it was available at GNC and enjoyed a sample tub that only cost $10.) ON product. It was on sale for $22. 






It has all the BCAA ingredients that others have, however it doesn't offer a specific quantity per ingredient. I mean you can't compare one product to the next because it's noted as a proprietary blend.

Regardless of all that drivel, nothing in any product is going to give you a bone structure like juggernaut's. He has shoulders a mile wide and you don't get that from a powder or a pill.

Still, buying BCAAs prevents me from wasting money on booze and cigarettes so in that regard they're a good way to spend my paycheck.

As with any supplement, I say try it and see for yourself. Give it a container or two to gauge results.

Two supplements in my experience that work? *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx* which pushed me to a bench PR that I'd never reached previously _and _also allowed me to hit a 16" pumped biceps measurement, another goal I'd never reached prior to DMZ use. 

I'm a skinny guy so the PR and the biceps measurement were both a very big deal to me.

The other supp is Species Nutrition Fiberlyze.  It WORKS!


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> How do you fel about STD's. Do you feel they are *essential*?



Seemingly _inevitable _more than essential.


----------



## yerg (May 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Seemingly _inevitable _more than essential.


 LMAO Just chocked on my turkey samich


----------



## SuperLift (May 14, 2011)

Yeah they are a pricey luxury. I don't mind not taking BCAAs however if I run out of preworkout drinks or protein then I'll sell a kidney if I have to! Lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2011)

I buy mine in 5 pound increments when I order protein, creatine, glutamine, dextrose and whatever else I need. Have a closet in the kitchen set aside for all my supps, shakers, scales, blenders etc.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 14, 2011)

I take these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



30 min before workout and right after


----------



## huge_quads (May 14, 2011)

They are not necessary but they do help. They can prevent muscle breakdown and help to build muscle. Xtend is a good one used for cutting and ModernBCAA can be used during muscle building. This is due to the different ratios that they have.

Usually, BCAA are taken during a workout.


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I buy mine in 5 pound increments when I order protein, creatine, glutamine, dextrose and whatever else I need. Have a closet in the kitchen set aside for all my supps, shakers, scales, blenders etc.



you use glutamine?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> you use glutamine?



Have for years, I think it helps the immune system. Have no proof, that's why I don't ever recommend it. Just what works for me.


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2011)

Glutamine and Creatine are to cheap not to take! lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Glutamine and Creatine are to cheap not to take! lol


 
Exactly. Buy both in 3-5 pound increments as well, lasts forever.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 15, 2011)

i know for a fact glutamine helps me with soreness


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 15, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> i know for a fact glutamine helps me with soreness



If it works for you, it works. I take it because I feel it helps me.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 15, 2011)

I've been off of it for a month and just got some more and notice a real difference,  thats why you have to try all of these things for yourself.


----------



## Marat (May 15, 2011)

placebo effect is a nice thing


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> i know for a fact glutamine helps me with soreness



Can you say "in vitro"?


----------

